# Testmaster Notes



## tnvols1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Can someone post the Testmaster notes that used to be available for download on their website? They have taken them down from the site now. Thanks!


----------



## owillis28 (Jul 8, 2008)

tnvols1 said:


> Can someone post the Testmaster notes that used to be available for download on their website? They have taken them down from the site now. Thanks!


I am sure that others would post but the files are too large. Email or a third party website used to tranfer files would be your best bet.

owillis


----------



## aamy (Jul 17, 2008)

I also need this. Is anyone can help us?


----------



## Willmar (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd like these notes as well!

Thanks.


----------



## BPCW (Aug 5, 2008)

I would love these notes as well. Would someone be so kind to send them to me?


----------



## Clayton1982 (Aug 7, 2008)

I would also like a copy of these notes. Thanks.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 8, 2008)

Folks,

I think the notes were put on the Testmasters website as a sort of addendum to what was given in class, so it's not surprising that once they've been added to the course material they're no longer available. If you really think Testmasters is valuable (I do!), then sign up for the course and you'll get all the notes. In my opinion, the course fee (what, something like $1700?) is worth it for the notes alone. I am absolutely convinced that anyone who graduated from an ABET-accredited school can pass the Civil PE on the first try with just the Testmasters course (80-hours of class time and the notes), the CERM, and less (even way less!) than 50 hours of personal prep-time. So... is that worth $1700?

Anyway... stop asking for the notes and take the course already!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2008)

for the right sum of money I would copy them for ya'll but thats a lot of damn copying.

Also IMO they are really only valuable if you sat through the class, they sort of teach a different methodology and it gets lost if your not in the class..

but one day I am going to copy / scan that damn thing in though.....probably not until I have an assistant though


----------

